# Pressemeldung: "DAV Nr. 02/2006 "



## Thomas9904 (23. Januar 2006)

DEUTSCHER ANGLERVERBAND e.V.

PRESSEMITTEILUNG Nr. 02/2006 

Berlin, 23. Januar 2006

*DFV-Resolution zur Stärkung der Fischereiforschung*

Auf Initiative des Deutschen Anglerverbandes hat das Präsidium des Deutschen Fischerei-Verbandes (DFV) am 18. Januar 2006 auf seiner Sitzung im Paul-Löbe-Haus in Berlin eine Resolution zur Verstärkung der Fischereiforschung in Deutschland beschlossen.

In der Resolution, die in den nächsten Tagen den zuständigen Ministern auf Bundes- und Länderebene übermittelt werden soll, wird u. a. darauf verwiesen, dass die Fischereiwissenschaft eine naturwissenschaftliche, eine technologische und eine sozioökonomische Dimension hat, und als Ziel der Forschung die qualitative und quantitative Optimierung tierproduktionstechnischer sowie sozioökonomischer Verfahrensabläufe anzusehen ist.

Weitere Einzelheiten entnehmen Sie bitte der Anlage.

Ansprechpartner: 
Prof. Dr. Werner Steffens
DAV-Vizepräsident für Gewässer und Naturschutz 
Tel. (030) 97 10 43 79

DEUTSCHER FISCHEREI-VERBAND E.V.
Union der Berufs- und Sportfischer
Tel.: 040-31 48 84   ∙    Fax: 040-319 44 49
E-Mail: Deutscher-Fischerei-Verband@t-online.de


*Resolution*
Zur Verstärkung der Fischereiforschung in der Bundesrepublik Deutschland


Die Deutsche Forschungsgemeinschaft hat sich 2005 in einer Denkschrift zu den „Perspektiven der agrarwissenschaftlichen Forschung“ geäußert. Diese grundlegenden Ausführungen haben in vollem Umfang auch Gültigkeit für die Fischereiwissenschaft und werden daher vom Deutschen Fischerei-Verband unterstützt.

In der Denkschrift wird zum Ausdruck gebracht, dass sich die Agrarwissenschaft mit den elementaren Lebensgrundlagen der Menschen befasst, von globaler Bedeutung ist und sich nicht nationalen oder regionalen Räumen zuordnen lässt. Die zu lösenden Probleme nehmen einen immer größeren Umfang an. Sie sind in Zusammenhang mit dem weltweiten Bevölkerungswachstum vor dem Hintergrund knapper werdender Ressourcen, mit den globalen Klimaveränderungen, mit der Globalisierung und Liberalisierung des Welthandels und mit den veränderten Präferenzen der Gesellschaft zu sehen.

Wie die Agrarforschung ist die Fischereiforschung als problemorientierte Systemforschung zu charakterisieren. Während in der Landwirtschaft die Nutzung des Bodens den Ausgangspunkt darstellt, ist die Fischerei auf die Bewirtschaftung der vom Wasser bedeckten Bodenflächen orientiert. Die Fischereiwissenschaft umfasst die Subsysteme „Wasser“, „Pflanzen“ und „Tiere“ sowie den Menschen in seiner Doppelfunktion als Teil und Gestalter des Gesamtsystems. Dies macht die Besonderheit agrarisch geprägter ökologischer Systeme aus. Der Mensch nimmt dabei Einfluss auf Inputs und Outputs sowie Interaktionen innerhalb des Systems. Über ihn als Schnittstelle wirken die Bereiche Technik, Ökonomie und Gesellschaft auf das Gesamtsystem ein.

Ebenso wie die Agrarwissenschaft hat auch die Fischereiwissenschaft eine naturwissenschaftliche, eine technologische und eine sozioökonomische Dimension. Als Ziel der Forschung ist die qualitative und quantitative Optimierung tierproduktionstechnischer sowie sozioökonomischer Verfahrensabläufe anzusehen.


Neben der engen Verbindung von Grundlagen- und angewandter Forschung spielt auch der Innovationstransfer in die Praxis eine entscheidende Rolle.

Die Fischereiwissenschaft stellt als Teil der Agrarwissenschaft ein eigenständiges Fachgebiet dar. Um ihre Aufgaben für die Gesellschaft erfüllen zu können, benötigt sie ausreichende institutionelle Kapazitäten. In der Bundesrepublik Deutschland ist das fischereiwissenschaftliche Potenzial, das früher in Europa einen hohen Stellenwert hatte, in den vergangenen Jahren immer mehr abgebaut worden und mit dem anderer europäischer und außereuropäischer Staaten kaum noch konkurrenzfähig. Die föderale Zersplitterung ist ein weiterer negativer Aspekt, der für die Bearbeitung umfassender Forschungsvorhaben, welche die Kooperation in größeren Arbeitsgruppen und den Einsatz moderner Geräte erfordern, außerordentlich hinderlich ist.

Wichtige Teilgebiete der Fischereiforschung werden in der Bundesrepublik Deutschland nicht mehr oder nur noch mangelhaft bearbeitet. Das wirkt sich bereits heute nachteilig für den Innovationstransfer aus und wird in den nächsten Jahren dazu führen, dass die fischereiliche Praxis in Deutschland durch mangelhafte fischereiwissenschaftliche Unterstützung im europäischen Rahmen erhebliche Wettbewerbsnachteile erleidet. Durch die unzureichende institutionelle fischereiwissenschaftliche Kapazität in Deutschland leidet auch die heute mehr denn je notwendige internationale Wissenschaftskooperation.

Deutschland benötigt außerdem eine leistungsfähige fischereiwissenschaftliche Forschung auf Kerngebieten, weil durch diese wichtige Beiträge zu einer qualifizierten fischereiwissenschaftlichen Ausbildung geleistet werden müssen. Nur wenn Forschung und Lehre Hand in Hand gehen und eine Einheit bilden, können sie sich gegenseitig befruchten.

Wie seit vielen Jahren vom Deutschen Fischerei-Verband gefordert, sollten alle, die in Deutschland für die Fischereiforschung Verantwortung tragen, die Denkschrift der Deutschen Forschungsgemeinschaft zum Anlass nehmen, um die gegenwärtige Situation der Fischereiwissenschaft in der Bundesrepublik kritisch zu überprüfen und daraus die notwendigen Schlussfolgerungen für die Zukunft zu ziehen.

Hier gehts zum kommentieren und diskutieren>>>>>


----------

